# Pronunciation of Advertisement



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2015)

I've always pronounced it as adverTISEment, although I've heard many over recent years say adVERtisement.  How do you pronounce the word?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 20, 2015)

Like you Sea.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 20, 2015)

I just say ad, but if sounding out the entire word, I find though I probably once said adver tise ment, ad vert is ment slides off the tongue better at least that's how I hear it in my head when I think of pronouncing it fully, I just can't recall the last time I or anyone else I know used the word in full except possibly in writing.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

I pronounce it the same as you SeaBreeze.


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2015)

AdVERtisement seems to be the British pronunciation.   AdverTISEment, the American way.   Ah'm a elderly Suthner....we say ad.  No use wasting what little breath I have left on four syllables when I can use one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

I say it the same as you SB!!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> AdVERtisement seems to be the British pronunciation.   AdverTISEment, the American way.   Ah'm a elderly Suthner....we say ad.  No use wasting what little breath I have left on four syllables when I can use one.



I agree jujube. It is the norm in British pronunciation to put the stress on the second syllable - ad- VERT - is - ment. It's not a hard and fast rule and I hear the American pronunciation quite often (that's off-en, by the way). I like the abbreviation AD too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

I say it the American way but in the UK it seems to be most common to shorten it to advert instead of ad.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 22, 2015)

Same as you SeaBreeze,adVER etc.Yes, we mainly say adverts here or ads.However we love the way you say aluminium, teehee!nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

Ad*VER*tisment  in England although I grew up in Scotland where we always pronounced it adver*TISE*ment...

Similar difference with  the Shires...in Scotland it's usually pronounced LanarkSHIRE, RenfrewSHIRE etc..in England although spelled the same way it's pronounced HertfordSHIR, DerbySHIR etc.. 

Another difference between the American pronunciation and the English is with the  suffix Burgh... English (UK as a whole) pronounce  for example Edinburgh as  Edinburah...Americans pronounce it Edinburrow


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ad*VER*tisment  in England although I grew up in Scotland where we always pronounced it adver*TISE*ment...
> 
> Similar difference with  the Shires...in Scotland it's usually pronounced LanarkSHIRE, RenfrewSHIRE etc..in England although spelled the same way it's pronounced HertfordSHIR, DerbySHIR etc..
> 
> Another difference between the American pronunciation and the English is with the  suffix Burgh... English (UK as a whole) pronounce  for example Edinburgh as  Edinburah...Americans pronounce it *Edinburrow*




I've seen many Americans type it as Edinborough.  I'll never figure out why so many say Glass-cow for Glasgow.


----------

